
Webpack 2, RC 7 - jfmercer
https://github.com/webpack/webpack/releases/tag/v2.2.0-rc.7
======
thelarkinn
Thanks whoever posted this article!!! On behalf of the webpack core team, we
thank everyone who's been using webpack 2 since beta, we are at the finish
line for getting final release. :) stay tuned

------
ZenoArrow
What features does Webpack 2 offer over Webpack 1?

~~~
hughes
My favorite change is how configuration has been clarified. For example, see
how loaders are configured now - instead of using a giant string delimited by
special characters like this:

    
    
        'css-loader?modules-true!postcss-loader!sass-loader'
    

Loaders are configured with an ordered list:

    
    
        [
          {
            loader: 'css-loader',
            options: {
              modules: true
            }
          },
          {
            loader: 'postcss-loader'
          },
          {
            loader: 'sass-loader'
          }
        ]
    

It takes up way more space but it's also entirely clear what's happening.

More config changes are summarized here:

[http://javascriptplayground.com/blog/2016/10/moving-to-
webpa...](http://javascriptplayground.com/blog/2016/10/moving-to-webpack-2/)

~~~
sametmax
I still wonder how come the first syntax was considered a good idea in the
first place ?

Figuring how to configure webpack 1 (haven't tried 2) is crazy, and I don't
understand how people able to construct such a complex tool that is currently
unique on the market, and works so well, managed to design a conf settings
that badly.

~~~
dictum
> I still wonder how come the first syntax was considered a good idea in the
> first place ?

I think it came from RequireJS, probably intended for one-off usage (e.g. a
single require that requires a certain loader)

Still a bad idea, though.

[http://requirejs.org/docs/plugins.html](http://requirejs.org/docs/plugins.html)
(Jan 2011:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20110109084245/http://requirejs....](https://web.archive.org/web/20110109084245/http://requirejs.org/docs/plugins.html))

------
omouse
not really looking forward to the release of webpack2, all it means is
wrestling with existing webpack 1 configs (which are already fragile and
difficult to deal with) to port them over.

I wonder if the performance has improved.

------
oveddan
Is there a list of all the changes for Webpack 2, or an upgrade guide?

~~~
insin
The new docs have an upgrade guide:
[https://webpack.js.org/guides/migrating/](https://webpack.js.org/guides/migrating/)

